# Clearing snow off a pond



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

We skated last weekend on our pond... it was fun....

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-208x.jpg> 

Obviously, this is a summer picture... 


Now being the lazy bastard that i am... 

I do not really like shovelling the snow off the pond. 

Im leaning towards getting a small snowblower


maybe a toro:
http://www.toro.com/home/snowthrowers/gassinglestage/ccr325.html

or a simple:
http://www.simplicitymfg.com/p_compact.html#
http://www.simplicitymfg.com/l_compact.jpg

Any thoughts? I am a little concerned about gas/oil or whatever from the snowblower going onto the ice and seeping into the pond. I stocked it w/brook trout last summer. 
Id consider an electric, but i am not sure how strong they are and the pond is about 300 feet from the house. 

Do you think i need to worry using a small gas one? 

Do electric throwers work well? 


Id probably want to go with a gas if it was eco-safe


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How much seepage you talking about? A few drips would be negligible.


----------

